# I'm going to makeup school!



## girloflowers (Sep 2, 2009)

Finally, I have enrolled in Cameron Jane Makeup Design.

COME ON FEBRUARY

I'm so excited i think i might pee my pants.
Good bye retail, lookout makeup industry


----------



## Rosalie1915 (Sep 2, 2009)

Congratz!!!! Hope all goes well for you!!!


----------



## pdtb050606 (Sep 2, 2009)

Congratulations!!


----------



## couturesista (Sep 2, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Sep 2, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Sep 3, 2009)

Yay Lil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Unfortunately, it takes a lot of work to be able to freelance without a stable income. Especially in a smaller industry. So don't burn any bridges just yet


----------



## Tahti (Sep 3, 2009)

Congratulations, I wish you the best of luck and enjoyment! ^_^


----------



## makeupNdesign (Sep 4, 2009)

Congrats and good luck!


----------



## panda0410 (Sep 4, 2009)

Awesome Lily, congratulations!!! Hope you really enjoy it!


----------



## girloflowers (Sep 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Le-Saboteur* 

 
_Yay Lil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Unfortunately, it takes a lot of work to be able to freelance without a stable income. Especially in a smaller industry. So don't burn any bridges just yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i'm going to claw my way into freelancing man. i dont care if i ahve to move to like. tokyo or something...
retail SUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCKS x.x
when i'm seriously considering working at Hooters because i feel that unhappy in my job- you realise just how much i'm going to put into being the greatest freelancer the world has ever seen.


----------



## nunu (Sep 5, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## naijapretty (Sep 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *girloflowers* 

 
_i'm going to claw my way into freelancing man. i dont care if i ahve to move to like. tokyo or something..._

 
if you are dead serious about free-lancing, moving to Tokyo is a good idea. I know some artists who had a bit of a problem breaking into the canadian markets and moved to Asia to build their books. A lot of top NY agencies sometimes send some of their models that are being groomed before making it big in the US markets to Asia to cut their teeth, so with the right contacts over there, this might be big for you. When these artists returned back to Canada, they got signed onto different agencies for representation. Of course, they still have to look for work, but it helps to have someone also searhing for you, with more contacts.
Here is a blog of one of these artists.
Jessica Jean Myers
 Read through, especially her time in Shanghai. I know another doing the same in Hong Kong.


----------

